# City Deer. My backyard.



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

That right there is a nice pair of bucks. The 1 is really nice


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Need to keep that bird feeder filled back up!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I think I’m switching over from corn to bird seed. Haha. Some nice deer. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I was pleasantly surprised to see the quality of deer in my small back yard. But sunflower seeds are not cheap.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Marshall said:


> View attachment 493689
> 
> View attachment 493690
> 
> View attachment 493688


I know that spot.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Couple of nice ones there!!


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a neighbor who has to take her bird feeders in every evening right before dark because the deer come to them after dark and tip them upside down with their nose and poor out all the seed on the ground to eat. They love seeds.


----------

